# Ab welcher Größe fressen Koi ihre Artgenossen nicht mehr?



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da vielleicht mal wieder eine komische Frage.

Ab welcher Größe fressen Koi ihre Artgenossen nicht mehr?

Hab am Wochenende zwei kleine in den Teich entlassen. Abends waren noch beide da, am Morgen war der kleinere von beiden weg.
Da keine Spuren irgendwelcher Art vorhanden sind und Katze eigentlich auszuschliessen ist, weiß ich nur die "gefrässige" Möglichkeit.

Vielleicht weiß das jemand.

Danke
Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

andere antwort 
habe letzte woche 5 blauorfen in meinem teich eingebracht.
erst haben sie noch eine muschel gegessen und jetzt sehe ich keine mehr    
keine ahnung wo die sind. auch keinerlei spuren von fischresten am teich und große vögel habe ich noch nie am teich beobachtet....
entweder sind die zwischen ein paar steinen oder unter den ufermatten bzw. teichfolienfalten...

*hoff*


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Wupfel...

die Erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht... kleine Koi`s ins Becken...
und nur die schnellsten haben überlebt... 

ich denke mal, je größer der Koi... umso größer kann der "kleine" sein, der gefressen wird...

ich hab letztendlich von 64 jungen Koi`s ( Nachwuchs) noch 8 Stück übrig... ist nicht gerade viel... und es ist keiner im Filter o.ä. gelandet.
Der Rest ist somit einfach gefressen worden... :cry: 

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Wupfel, 
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Edi Dir so kleine Koi verkauft hat. 
Also ab einer Größe von 3-4cm wird wohl kein gesunder Klein-Koi mehr als Mahlzeit angesehen. Ich habe schon mal gesehen, dass ein Kleiner in seiner Freßgier einem Großen ins Maul geraten ist, er wurde aber sofort wieder ausgespuckt. 
Ich denke einfach, der hat sich versteckt und taucht irgendwann wieder auf. 
Keine Sorge. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Ich denke auch, daß er sich irgendwo versteckt hat!

Auch meinen kleinen Zwergi suche ich die meiste Zeit vergeblich - und dann entdecke ich ihn dicht unter dem Bauch des großen Ogon schwimmend.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe Ihr habt alle recht und der kleine taucht irgendwann wieder auf.

@Rainer
ne, ne so klein sind sie nicht, aber man denkt halt an alles mögliche.
Der kleine war mein Geburtstagsgeschenk.  :cry:  :cry: 
Photos folgen noch!

Danke an alle.

Hoffender Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

*Sie sind wieder aufgetaucht !*

Hallo nochmal,

also heute ist wirklich Ostern.   

Ich schau heute nochmal in meinen Filter, einfach so.
Und was sehe ich da, den kleinen der mir abhanden gekommen war.
Schwimmt er doch in der Pumpenkammer einfach so rum also ob nichts gewesen wäre.

Hats den Burschen doch glatt über den Bodenablauf in den Filter gesaugt.
Ich alter Schwarzseher hab also Gott sei Dank nicht recht behalten, und er lebt noch. HURRA !!   

Gibts da noch jemanden dem es auch so gegangen ist?

Also das wollte ich eigentlich nur noch los werden.

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Wupfel... 

 ich denke mal, das du da nicht der einzige bist, der Jungfische im Filter wiedergefunden hat...
auch ich hatte schon öfters beim reinigen des Filters einen jungen Koi entdeckt... sogar schon in der letzten Kammer, wo 2 Pumpen angeschlossen sind... wenn er die Nähe dieser Pumpen gekommen wäre... :cry: dann wäre er heute nicht mehr da...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Wupfel, 
super, dass er wieder da ist. 
Mit den langen Flossen hätte das auch schief gehen können.   
Mußt in Zukunft schon ein wenig besser aufpassen, auf den kleinen.   
Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Fressen Kois auch kleine Goldfische     ´

Habe heute einen 15 cm Koi geschenkt bekommen.  Wenn ich Eure Beiträge so lese könnte ich mir die Anschaffung eines Raubfisches ersparen, der die Brut wegfuttern soll.... (ca. 5 cm)

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,

ich würde sagen wenn die Goldfische noch sehr klein sind, werden sie bestimmt eine willkommene Zwischenmahlzeit des Koi sein.
Denn ich denke, wenn sie kleine Koi fressen, warum nicht auch kleine Goldfische.   

Aber mir wurde gesagt ab so ca. 4-5cm Größe ist es nicht mehr so gefährlich für die kleinen.
Ich dachte erst auch meine großen haben den kleinen gefuttert.  :? 

Vielleicht probierst Du es einfach aus......  

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Danke Wupfel, dann muss ich mir eben doch noch einen __ Barsch kaufen....
200 Jungfische müssen irgendwie weg.
 :cry: 

Tulpe


----------

